# Sharpening a scalloped edge



## minibatataman (Apr 11, 2018)

I have a serated bread knife that means a lot to me that needs sharpening badly. It's the scalloped type of serrations; very shallow with little space between the very round teeth. Any suggestions on how to sharpen that?


----------



## Grunt173 (Apr 11, 2018)

minibatataman said:


> I have a serated bread knife that means a lot to me that needs sharpening badly. It's the scalloped type of serrations; very shallow with little space between the very round teeth. Any suggestions on how to sharpen that?



I use the very corner of the stone and just drag the knife so the very edge corner of the stone goes in between the serrations and then I just lightly deburr the back side of the knife edge with a few stropping motions.


----------



## chefcomesback (Apr 11, 2018)

Wrap sandpaper to bamboo skewer


----------



## dafox (Apr 11, 2018)

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/4262-Sharpening-Serrated-Edges


----------



## HRC_64 (Apr 11, 2018)

chefcomesback said:


> Wrap sandpaper to bamboo skewer



+1 

a vice or a C-clamp comes in handy to secure the blade
and let two hands work on the sharpening/ angles


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 12, 2018)

minibatataman said:


> I have a serated bread knife that means a lot to me that needs sharpening badly. It's the scalloped type of serrations; very shallow with little space between the very round teeth. Any suggestions on how to sharpen that?



Does your edge look like this?





On scalloped edges like this, I use a sintered ruby rod hone on the convexed face and remove the burr on the flat side with a high grit stone. An Idahone or MAC Black rod hone will work just as well. Use very light strokes and check often for the burr. When you get one, stop.


----------



## minibatataman (Apr 12, 2018)

Yep it the same as this.
And thanks for the suggestions guys.


----------

